# Prayers Needed for Ken W



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ken was airlifted yesterday due to a vehicle accident with a semi. He suffered numerous injuries but his life doesn't appear threatened at this time. Please give some prayers to his family, I know a lot of people here know Ken W.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

prayers are with you Ken. You are a heck of a guy. Hope you get well soon!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Ditto!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Prayer sent........... God speed your recovery.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Absolutely. I'll take care of that as soon as I'm off the computer.

Oh, heck no time like the present. Done.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Hoping you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Never good to hear about something like this. Hopefully he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

Ken - heal fast.

lot's of folks thinking about you


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I just saw this... prayers sent for you , my friend. You better get your butt moving - we have lots of shells to shoot, here soon...
:beer: :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks everyone :thumb:

I'm at home again.Pretty beat up.Not out of the woods yet,but getting better every day.I look like I was in a fight with me losing.

Toughest thing now is not going to Sask hunting this year.My brother and nephew left this morning.OH well,hoopefully I can pheasant hunt next month.Missing deer season would be the toughest.Especially since I finally drew a mulie buck tag after 5 years.

With a cuncussion....right now sleep is the big thing.

Anyway.....lookd like I will make it. :thumb:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Good to hear Ken, rest up!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Good to hear your on the mend... hope you have a speedy recovery .. 
Bro


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Ken, welcome to the gimp club. Glad it is turning out ok. The days you miss afield will be enjoyed more when you are able.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Hope your up and around soon


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear of the accident Ken, glad to hear you are on the mend. Take the needed time to get your health back so you can go after that muley!


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the accident. Glad to hear you're feeling better. God Bless and God Speed.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Hoping you have a speedy recovery Ken,,,


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Heart-felt well wishes my friend. God speed in recovery.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Ken,
Best wishes to you. I hope you have a full recovery!
Jim


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm getting better by the day.Walking 2 miles a day now.....just hope I will be ready to hunt pheasants next weekend.If not.....can always post.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Hang in there Ken, there are only so many of us gopher fans on here the way it is.
:wink: :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Hang in there Ken, there are only so many of us gopher fans on here the way it is.
> :wink: :beer:


Tough to admit that after yesterday. :eyeroll:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Been away for too long...

Glad to see you are doing well - now!

Bob


----------

